# GM ambient lighting connection?



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I was just thinking about this ambient light kit that is supposedly available for the Cruze now. I wonder what it looks like once it's all done. Anybody buy this kit yet or plan on buying it and doing the hook up?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang dog kiss a frog.... I am more interested in a one on one hook up!
I would like a lot of things that I really can live with out ..besides My IT already gets too much attention now that the calcium chloride slush is off of the pot holed filled streets!


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Snappa said:


> I have a 2011 LS and from my research it used to have a dealer installed option for ambient lighting. I've seen post I'm here before about it. The one for this has been discontinued but is still featured in newer models as well as other gm cars. It's virtually LEDs with a wire hook up featuring a connector. It can be viewed on gm accessory zone under electrical accessories for 2012 and up. My question is where was this particular item supposed to connect to? Because if I can find the stock plug in for this add on I believe I can easily purchase a similar connector and just plug in led lights I can purchase elsewhere for much much less. Again i looking for where gm has reserved for the ambient light hook up to plug in on the 2011 ls.


What's the part number?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Pn 95963371


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

any ideas?


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

There aren't even any pics that I can locate on this item...would be interesting to see someone get them!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Do a quick search on this site for "Ambient Lighting Verano or regal". Essentially if I remember correctly they ordered the part for a Verano or Regal and installed it in a cruze. Sure they had to pull a power wire off the center dome light, but it looked sharp and was around $75.00 I think. 

The dealer accessory is several hundred IIRC.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

uhhhh.... at over $200 its not really worth it. You can do better with a DIY kit that can easily connect to the ambient lighting wire and power wire at the light switch. It'll even dim with that one. And you can always add an additional switch to turn it off and on if you want... for way cheaper than $200


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah, every last one if these sites list it at over 200 or 300 dollars. I used to own a cobalt and has lights from one end of it to the other and it was actually nice because it was a very CLEAN install. Doing these lights are by no means a challenge however, this car has just a little more of a touch of class Thant cobalt did and I'm not aiming for the bright look. I've noticed all of the ambient lighting kits are of a more subtle hue, much different from what streetglow or LEDGlow is aiming for. I like the look of that but at 300 dollars I'm gonna have to pass. I don't know if they cost that much because they are or a different style which gives them their look, or just what. I know they would really go well with the bluish green display in our cars as well as most of gms late models. All of the blue from the typical led companies are all too intense of a blue. So yeah with gms ridiculous price ill pass.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Snappa said:


> Yeah, every last one if these sites list it at over 200 or 300 dollars. I used to own a cobalt and has lights from one end of it to the other and it was actually nice because it was a very CLEAN install. Doing these lights are by no means a challenge however, this car has just a little more of a touch of class Thant cobalt did and I'm not aiming for the bright look. I've noticed all of the ambient lighting kits are of a more subtle hue, much different from what streetglow or LEDGlow is aiming for. I like the look of that but at 300 dollars I'm gonna have to pass. I don't know if they cost that much because they are or a different style which gives them their look, or just what. I know they would really go well with the bluish green display in our cars as well as most of gms late models. All of the blue from the typical led companies are all too intense of a blue. So yeah with gms ridiculous price ill pass.



Exactly...you COULD do this yourself but the monoply on this aqua green color is why GM commands such high prices. I'm all about matching colors..... but I'll pass till I see in action.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

CHUV said:


> uhhhh.... at over $200 its not really worth it. You can do better with a DIY kit that can easily connect to the ambient lighting wire and power wire at the light switch. It'll even dim with that one. And you can always add an additional switch to turn it off and on if you want... for way cheaper than $200


Is there any step by step tutorial on how to instal to ambient lighting wire?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Most users are tapping into the cigarette lighter fuse, this option requires a switch for the lighting otherwise it would remain light all the time until you shut off your car and got out. 

One user tapped into the wire under the dash that controls the dome light coming on when you open the door, this to me is the much much better option so it works exactly like the factory lighting. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...nterior-lights-install-help-3.html#post153812

I posted this info on another thread, and another user verified this info is correct. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11475-dome-light-wiring.html#post168449


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If you cannot find such a thread we will allow you to start one , just do not forget to post up those pics so the masses on this forum can copy your techniques on your install to a T...... Elementary My dear Elementary .....


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Sonic said:


> Exactly...you COULD do this yourself but the monoply on this aqua green color is why GM commands such high prices. I'm all about matching colors..... but I'll pass till I see in action.


cmon they sell those infinite colour LED strips for kitchen cabinets at home depot, i would imagine they would have those for cars too somewhere (or you can just use the kitchen ones with a little splicing and dicing lol)... you can make basically any colour to match and change it on demand if you please with a touch of a button.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Think I found it, but 400.00!!!!










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## k8busa (Apr 12, 2013)

Take a look on gmpartsdirect, they always have much more aggressive pricing.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

I have this kit installed in my cruze aswell as the lighted door sills. Gives the car a nice look inside. I'll have several pictures when the build is completely done. I'm making it a one of a kind I'll tell you that.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Lighted door sills, and ambient light kit


----------

